
Show HN: A simple resource for finding and trying variable fonts - jonifico
https://v-fonts.com
======
camdenreslink
Super cool, reminds me of metafont. See here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LR_lBEy7qU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LR_lBEy7qU)

------
guessmyname
Zycon looks fun —
[https://v-fonts.com/fonts/zycon](https://v-fonts.com/fonts/zycon)

~~~
maximegarcia
I like Wind VF — [https://v-fonts.com/fonts/wind-
vf](https://v-fonts.com/fonts/wind-vf)

------
svat
See also Metaflop Modulator:
[https://www.metaflop.com/modulator](https://www.metaflop.com/modulator) (It
has four variable fonts, each with a lot more parameters than here.)

Creating a variable font is a lot of work, which is probably why Knuth's
METAFONT never took off, but it can be a lot of fun.

------
themmes
Nice idea! I have heard of and seen some variable fonts at work in active
gifs, but not in a sandbox setting. So I guess I am your target user ;-).

The demo works for me on Chrome, but not on Safari (12.0).

~~~
graedus
Agreed, nice site. On Windows 10, the sliders do not work in Firefox 62.0.3,
and they do work in Chrome 69.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Works pretty well for me in FF mobile on Android, some sliders for visual size
make the font grow as you decrease the size though.

Hadn't heard of this - I like the bevel and shadow example ... reminds me of
titles in Flash ...

------
feniv
Anyone have a good resource on how variable fonts work? What kind of
programmability does it support?

~~~
panic
This article seems to be a good introduction: [https://medium.com/variable-
fonts/https-medium-com-tiro-intr...](https://medium.com/variable-fonts/https-
medium-com-tiro-introducing-opentype-variable-fonts-12ba6cd2369)

------
JunaidBhai
This is pretty cool. Is it also possible to request fonts for customizations?
My [http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com) team can definitely use something
like this in designing logos.

------
ozimisozim99
Wow! What is the total number of available fonts?

~~~
jonifico
Hello, more than 60 and counting :)

